
Justin Kan: Why I Love B2B Over B2C - deyan
https://www.atrium.co/blog/b2b-vs-b2c/
======
cardplayer
I’d love to read a rebuttal from someone who’s sold a successful B2B startup
because I get the feeling that everything just seems greener on the b2b side
to Justin at this point considering his history.

~~~
troydavis
I’ve started and sold multiple B2B startups (and started 1 B2C as well as
observing or consulting for a few others), and I agree with Justin’s thesis
and most of his points.

Other than for content, getting individuals to spend their own money - even
for something they seem to and claim to value - is incredibly difficult. Other
revenue sources run into the issues he lists.

